# Sleeve Screen Printing



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

How does one screen print on a sleeve? I do not own a sleeve pallet (spelling?) Any suggestions and all suggestions would be very welcomed.

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's best to buy a sleeve pallet. They should not be that expensive.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I made my own sleeve platen. Very easy to do with MDF. I also use it to do prints on pant legs. Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits has them it you are not capable of making one yourself for about $35. 

Katrina

Oh I also use my hat press to press plastisol transfers on the sleeves and necks of shirts.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it. It was very kind of you to respond so quickly to my questions.
Kathleen


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> I made my own sleeve platen. Very easy to do with MDF. I also use it to do prints on pant legs. Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits has them it you are not capable of making one yourself for about $35.
> 
> Katrina
> 
> Oh I also use my hat press to press plastisol transfers on the sleeves and necks of shirts.


This sounds stupid - but what is a MDF?
Kathleen


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't worry about it, it sounds stupid.

Katrina


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> This sounds stupid - but what is a MDF?
> Kathleen


That's rude! What do you think the one you would buy from silkscreeningsupplies are made of? MDF!! Who can you say something sounds stupid when you don't even no what it is?

Chip


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> This sounds stupid - but what is a MDF?
> Kathleen


I dont think she was saying you were stupid ..all she was saying is the question she asked "what is MDF" sounds stupid.....

*Medium*-*density* *fiberboard* (*MDF*)

layers of chipped wood glued together to make high density board ......stronger than plywood....

hope this explains what MDF is.

Inked


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sorry there is just no other way I can interrpret that statement. I think she ment the process was stupid and then asked what was MDF. She was not saying MDF was stupid. Really why would she, she didn't even no what MDF was.
But hey it is what it is!

Chip.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

I guess my phrasing was incorrect. I meant that my question of what is MDF was stupid - not the response to my question. Sorry to have offended anyone with my question and I thank all that helped me.

Again-sorry!!!!!
Kathleen


----------



## LoyalRich (Nov 3, 2009)

I asked a local cabinet shop that works with mdf to make me a set of platens of various sizes. It was about 75% cheaper than you would pay at any supplier, ask them if they can make them out of their scrap MDF, IT'S A WIN WIN, not only are you recycling sraps, your also paying them for scraps that possibly would have ended up at the dump.

PEACE, & Hair Grease!


----------



## uncommonleslie (Aug 11, 2009)

Isn't that why we're here, to learn? Not everyone is a pro here.


----------



## Rakae (Nov 22, 2009)

Your other alternative is learn to sew, rip it apart and then put it back together afterwords. Though that's far easier said than done if you don't work in a place that makes shirts as well as decorate them.

I've also known people to take normal pallettes and use a circular saw to trim then down to a sleeve pallette size, but be wary of the size of the metal fixing on the bottom of it.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

If you just go to the lumber yard or Home Depot they will show you what MDF looks like. It is inexpensive and holds up well over time as a pallet. You can cut them into any shape you might need with a jigsaw and minimal sanding along the edges. No splinters too.


----------

